# SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted

## DNA_WRECKER

First off i think i might have registered on the wrong site i googled my problem and this site popped up here as solved but there are differences in the solved thread I am using VMPlayer with backtrack and i am trying to initiate my wlan0 after macchanging my ip address. i put it all in before and after if that helps here are the things that were asked on the thread i read. Thank you

root@bt:~# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     unassociated  Nickname:"rtl_wifi"

          Mode:Auto  Access Point: Not-Associated   Sensitivity:0/0  

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

root@bt:~# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0c:29:4b:5c:be  

          inet addr:192.168.196.130  Bcast:192.168.196.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20c:29ff:fe4b:5cbe/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:124 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:38 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:11915 (11.9 KB)  TX bytes:3200 (3.2 KB)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:15 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:15 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:953 (953.0 B)  TX bytes:953 (953.0 B)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:02:72:3b:fe:45  

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

root@bt:~# iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:0D:97:07:E5:6E

                    ESSID:"<hidden>"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bg

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s

                              48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Extra:wpa_ie=dd1a0050f20101000050f20202000050f2020050f20401000050f202

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra:rsn_ie=30180100000fac020200000fac02000fac040100000fac020000

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : TKIP CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Signal level=42/100  

          Cell 02 - Address: C0:3F:0E:94:00:DE

                    ESSID:"Kenpoaksds"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bgn

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:rsn_ie=30140100000fac040100000fac040100000fac020c00

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : CCMP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (1) : CCMP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD0E0050F204104A0001101044000102

                    Signal level=43/100  

          Cell 03 - Address: 28:28:5D:20:78:39

                    ESSID:"Fuji"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11bgn

                    Mode:Master

                    Frequency:2.452 GHz (Channel 9)

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                              24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              12 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s

                    Extra:wpa_ie=dd1c0050f20101000050f20202000050f2040050f20201000050f2020c00

                    IE: WPA Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    Extra:rsn_ie=30180100000fac020200000fac04000fac020100000fac020c00

                    IE: IEEE 802.11i/WPA2 Version 1

                        Group Cipher : TKIP

                        Pairwise Ciphers (2) : CCMP TKIP

                        Authentication Suites (1) : PSK

                    IE: Unknown: DD180050F204104A00011010440001021049000600372A000120

                    Signal level=47/100  

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

root@bt:~# dmesg | tail

[   19.394752] acpiphp: Slot [62] registered

[   19.394846] acpiphp: Slot [63] registered

[   22.658036] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[   23.280799] r8712u: CustomerID = 0x0000

[   23.280807] r8712u: MAC Address from efuse = 00:02:72:3b:fe:45

[   23.280812] r8712u: Loading firmware from "rtlwifi/rtl8712u.bin"

[   23.281497] usbcore: registered new interface driver r8712u

[   25.325874] r8712u: 1 RCR=0x153f00e

[   25.330997] r8712u: 2 RCR=0x553f00e

[   25.471834] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

root@bt:~# cd /usr/src/linux && cat .config | grep =i kill

grep: kill: No such file or directory

root@bt:/usr/src/linux# ifconfig wlan0 down

root@bt:/usr/src/linux# macchanger -m 00:11:22:33:44:55 wlan0

Current MAC: 00:02:72:3b:fe:45 (Cc&c Technologies, Inc.)

Faked MAC:   00:11:22:33:44:55 (Cimsys Inc)

root@bt:/usr/src/linux# ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted

root@bt:/usr/src/linux# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

wlan0     unassociated  Nickname:"rtl_wifi"

          Mode:Auto  Access Point: Not-Associated   Sensitivity:0/0  

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

eth0      no wireless extensions.

root@bt:/usr/src/linux# ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0c:29:4b:5c:be  

          inet addr:192.168.196.130  Bcast:192.168.196.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::20c:29ff:fe4b:5cbe/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:254 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:39 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:23547 (23.5 KB)  TX bytes:3242 (3.2 KB)

          Interrupt:19 Base address:0x2000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:23 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:23 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:1521 (1.5 KB)  TX bytes:1521 (1.5 KB)

root@bt:/usr/src/linux# iwlist scan

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning : Network is down

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

root@bt:/usr/src/linux# dmesg | tail

[   19.394752] acpiphp: Slot [62] registered

[   19.394846] acpiphp: Slot [63] registered

[   22.658036] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

[   23.280799] r8712u: CustomerID = 0x0000

[   23.280807] r8712u: MAC Address from efuse = 00:02:72:3b:fe:45

[   23.280812] r8712u: Loading firmware from "rtlwifi/rtl8712u.bin"

[   23.281497] usbcore: registered new interface driver r8712u

[   25.325874] r8712u: 1 RCR=0x153f00e

[   25.330997] r8712u: 2 RCR=0x553f00e

[   25.471834] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready

root@bt:/usr/src/linux# cd /usr/src/linux && cat .config | grep =i kill

grep: kill: No such file or directory

root@bt:/usr/src/linux#

----------

## DNA_WRECKER

So... I can get 50 views but no reply as to if im even in the right place top notch forum community here...

----------

## desultory

 *DNA_WRECKER wrote:*   

> So... I can get 50 views but no reply as to if im even in the right place top notch forum community here...

 Between the several views checking for spam and the various bots that crawl the forums regularly, having even hundreds of views of an otherwise unanswered topic is hardly surprising. Additionally, having taken yourself off of the unanswered posts search results was somewhat detrimental to your wait for an answer to your problem, as many of the more experienced users check that search when they are looking for topics to assist with. Then there is the content of your second post, an explicit inflated sense of self entitlement tends to rub many the wrong way, further reducing the likelihood of someone coming around and handing you an answer.

Several potential solutions present themselves given a quick search.

Also, might I suggest reviewing man 1 grep at your convenience?

----------

